# Yeah! We Got Our New Buck



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

So very excited that we have finally gotten our new buck. We are working back into the 2014 season in late spring. He is young and is adjusting to his new pen. Our dog, Shiloh can't stand to have him cry and will stand by him for a few minutes but I don't leave her in their with him so she and the horses all hang around his pen. The Does have discovered him from way off yonder and are so happy we finally got another buck! We are thankful for such a quality Boer so close to home. Thank You Pam as he is wonderful and doesnt want us to leave him. Our front room is right next to his pen! We have had our eyes on him for a while. He keeps yelling at the Does. (Oh.. and I am not leaving the collar on him.. it is just for a few minutes as I am getting him all settled.

Here are a few pictures that really are not good ones of him as he keeps coming toward the camera. I will post some better ones of him. He is a handsome goat.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

See him compared to the horses.. he looks big when you compare him to the horses.. h ha.. but.. true.. those are mini horses! He will actually grow to be almost as big as they are which is still BIG!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

What a handsome guy! Congrats! Love his color!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

good looking fellow : )


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Wow he looks nice! Congrats on the new addition!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Cross roads Boers,
Yes.. he is just what we were wanting and we are so happy. He is settling in to be rather content. He is too young to be afraid of the horses and just wants to snuggle close to the fence by them. We have good fence between them as I don't know what the new mini mamma horse will do. I also saw Crossfire why I was there today picking up our buck. He is sure a good looking buck and is also such a friendly guy as well..


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Our dog hates it when he cries and runs over the fence to comfort him and lay beside the fence but she has always been like this with the goats.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Awesome little guy! He will be great  And nice goats you are breeding there, Pam. Good luck with him! Does he have a name?


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

His name is Atlas and he cries like a real child. Oh.. we are looking forward to having baby goats again in the spring.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You are so very welcome Merry, so glad, you are happy with him. 
He should produce well for you. He is looking Awesome at your place and I know you will take great care of him


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow what a great looking guy your Atlas is, congrats!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Thank you so much, Pam. I always wanted to buy a Toth Boer.  I knew we would someday.. just had to be the right time.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

packhillboers said:


> Cross roads Boers,
> Yes.. he is just what we were wanting and we are so happy. He is settling in to be rather content. He is too young to be afraid of the horses and just wants to snuggle close to the fence by them. We have good fence between them as I don't know what the new mini mamma horse will do. I also saw Crossfire why I was there today picking up our buck. He is sure a good looking buck and is also such a friendly guy as well..


That's awesome.  Hope he gives you gorgeous babies!

That's cool! Thanks. I loved Crossfire. He had to have been the sweetest kid we've ever raised!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Yes. Crossfire did seem very gentle disposition. All of Pams goats were like that it seemed too. We have had some real interesting temperaments on our farm ...One of our does produces the most shy, skitterish babies and she is our tamest, kindest goat. I tho't that perhaps some of them would grow out of it and for the most part they did but still not willing to trust strangers. I realize now that our last buck- he really wasnt a bad buck but probably more than some in the way of difficult handling. He was a real head banger! This little buck has such a gentle sweet temperament and we are happy with him.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Again, you are very welcome. 

As I mentioned to you, if you have any questions or concerns come to me, I am there for you and Atlas. Love the name by the way.


----------



## bullyboers (Jun 21, 2013)

Wow nice looking boy there!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Handsome handsome handsome! Congrats!


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

So handsome, he looks amazing. He IS big compared to the horses, how tall is he going to get?


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh.. Atlas is doing very well and is quite confident of himself. He will not always be this close to our house but will someday have to go to the outback buck pen when he grows up... For now, he is right next to our house and he hears every sound we make and can see us at our kitchen table. If I wake up in night to get a drink... I have to tip toe quietly so I don't wake up the little guy or he will start up his yelling. The horses must be feeling sorry for him because they sleep right next to his pen. It has started to rain so Dale is making sure he knows to go inside his little hut. We may get him a little buddy goat soon. Our dog will go in there for a while but gets bored and wants out. 

He seems to be doing so well and is eating well.. 

Moka FArms.. We do have small horses. The biggest horse is only 32".


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh.. rain started to pour, so he is locked in a little 6' tarped kennel for the night and he actually feels more secure with a smaller place. Yeah for rain! But... there will be more lightening strikes too.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

I don't have really good pictures of him yet but he comes out of Toth's sire Trooper which is a very impressive buck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Why thank you Merry. 

It is OK, if you want to wait to take new pics of him. He is still quite young yet.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Looking forward to new pictures!


----------

